# move to canada



## marieandkristoffer (Jan 3, 2011)

hi there me and my husband have decided that a move to canada would be good for our family. we hav 2 kids 6 and 4. i am a hairdresser/makeup artist but also work as a childminder. my husband is a construction supervisor on the railway and has a level 4 construction management. we have filled out the online assessment and have 70 points. we're not really sure what we should do next. any help or advice would be appreciated. we are from ayrshire in scotland.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

marieandkristoffer said:


> hi there me and my husband have decided that a move to canada would be good for our family. we hav 2 kids 6 and 4. i am a hairdresser/makeup artist but also work as a childminder. my husband is a construction supervisor on the railway and has a level 4 construction management. we have filled out the online assessment and have 70 points. we're not really sure what we should do next. any help or advice would be appreciated. we are from ayrshire in scotland.


You should check job descriptions to decide whether your husband's job qualifies as one of the in-demand occupations. If it does, then you can start the Permanent Resident application immediately, without any pre-arranged employment. If it is not on the list, then you would need pre-arranged employment in order to apply to become permanent residents.


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

mountainman said:


> You should check job descriptions to decide whether your husband's job qualifies as one of the in-demand occupations. If it does, then you can start the Permanent Resident application immediately, without any pre-arranged employment. If it is not on the list, then you would need pre-arranged employment in order to apply to become permanent residents.


Maybe the rules have changed recently? That's not how it worked for us. We moved from Wales to Canada (May, 2010) with no pre-arranged employment. Mind you, we had to wait almost 4 years for our permanent residency applications to be processed. I believe that if your profession is 'on the list' then you are likely to get out here sooner (maybe 1 or 2 years????) but if your profession is not on the list you have to wait longer for your permanent residency applications to be processed.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

The rules changed last summer. From my understanding you need an offer of employment before you can apply for a visa (twp or permanent residence) unless you are on the list of highly sort after skills, which isn't that long. Can't really see how it works as can't see an employer leaving a job offer on the table for 6 months plus if after a PR visa? Anyone had any experience of the new system? However if you are under 35, luckily I am, you can apply for a IEC (international experience Canada) visa which let's you work for up to a year in canada but you can apply for this without an offer of employment. That's the route I'm thinking of going down and then applying for PR once on Canada. Anyone gone this route before with success?


----------

